# water consumption



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Moose hasn't really been drinking much of his water lately...

He used to guzzle it like CRAZY but now its only a sip once a day...

I was wondering if you have any advice as to how to get him to drink some more? he really likes cranberrys and i always keep 100% pure cranberry juice in the house for myself... could adding a little bit of that to his water for flavor maybe help? 

Or is it best I just leave him be?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Its good that you are paying attention to it. I'd say make sure the bowl is clean, the water fresh, and if possible put a white liner under the wheel so you can see the color of his urine, make sure no blood in it. (if you don't have light colored liners already) I measure my water so I can see easily if its been touched, 1/4 cup. If it looks like they drank then I don't worry about it, but if it doesn't I can easily pour it back into the measuring cup to check it that way. Just a thought if you are still not seeing any water intake.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm going to echo a lot of what Nancy told you in your other thread. 

Changes like this in combination with a behavior change are things to worry about. If you cannot figure out a reason for the changes, then you may need to schedule a veterinary visit.

How is his weight doing? Are you monitoring it regularly? If not, start weighing him daily. If he is dropping weight, it is time for a veterinary visit. Is he still urinating normally? Is his defecating and eating habits normal?

If everything else seems fine, have there been any recent changes in the house? Water coming from a different source? And change in water taste? House been particularly busy due to the holidays that could cause stress?


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

I bought him a new cage about a week and a half ago.... thats the only big change he's had... and everything else seems to be normal... he just hasn't been drinking as much and is awake at odd hours... i clean his bowl every day and give him fresh water too... he is still drinking but just no where near as much as he normally does... other than that he seems perfectly fine.


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh good. It seems Moose has decided to pull him self out of his water deprivation. This morning when i heard him wake up I went to check on him and he was guzzling his water down! I am still going to keep an eye on him to make sure he maintains his drinking habits


----------

